# Smoked BBQ With Honey



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Here I am trying to lose weight and y'all start a thread like this.
I may have to leave.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

BBQ Chicken: 

First is the brine recipe.

1 gallon water
1 cup kosher salt
1 cup white sugar
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/2 cup Honey
2 T. black pepper
1 T. mustard seeds
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup chopped garlic (from the jar) (or 
2 Tablespoons granulated garlic)
1 T. Tarragon
1 T. Oregeno

Bring water to boil and add all the ingredients stir for a couple minutes, remove from heat. Let cool and add whole chicken(s) Let soak in brine overnight. 

Prior to putting in smoker. Pat dry and lift skin from meat. Sprinkle on favorite bbq rub. Put in smoker at 250ish and cook until breast is 165. Approx 3 hours. 

Wood Recommendations:

Hickory
Peach
Apple
Cherry


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I like Choice Briskets. Not select. Even better are CAB Briskets (Certified Angus Beef) That are now more readily available. 
Use a good meat thermometer. Digital. Wireless or wired. Where you can check the temp without opening up the smoker.

10 lb. brisket, packer trim

Marinade
3/4 cup orange juice
3/4 cup coke
1-1/2 tbsp. fresh ground black pepper
1-1/2 tbsp. celery salt
1-1/2 tbsp. cinnamon
1-1/2 tbsp. sea salt
1-1/2 tbsp. garlic pepper
1-1/2 tbsp. oregano

Place the brisket and marinade in a pan and cover with plastic wrap or foil. Marinate in the refrigerator for at least 12 hours and up to 24 hours.
Start marinade with meat side down. 1/2 way though flip it to fat side down.

This is the rub I like to use on briskets, but you can use any store bought rub you like.

Rub
1-½ tbsp. fresh ground black pepper
1 tbsp. celery salt
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 tbsp. sea salt
1-½ tbsp. garlic pepper
1-½ tbsp. oregano
1-tbsp powered garlic
1-tbsp powered onion
1/2 tsp cayenne
1/4 tsp cumin

About an hour prior to putting it on the smoker, remove from marinade and apply rub and put back in the fridge. Smoke-cook at 225 degrees until 195 degrees. 

Finishing Sauce Rub
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/8 c. honey
1/8 c. orange juice
1/8 c. ketchup

Remove the brisket from the smoker and place on a piece of aluminum foil large enough to wrap the brisket. Pour finishing sauce over the brisket. Wrap securely with more foil. 

Place in smoker for 1-2 hours at 150 degrees .

Remove foil and let set at least 20 minutes. Slice across grain. If your brisket is done early. Like mine are most of the time. Wrap in another layer of foil, wrap in a towel and put it in a cooler until ready to slice. This will keep it hot for hours. 

Wood Recommendations:

Hickory
Pecan
Oak


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

BBQ Baked Beans
6-8 strips of bacon cut into 1/2 inch squares
1/2 Medium onion, diced
1/2 Bell pepper, diced
1 - 2 Jalapeno Peppers, diced (seeding is optional)
1 - 55 ounce can Bush’s Baked Beans
1-8 ounce can of pineapple chunks, drained
3/4 Cup Brown Sugar, packed
1/2 Cup Honey
1 Cup ketchup
1/2 - 1 Tbs. dry (ground) mustard
2 TBS Chopped Garlic

Saute bacon pieces in fry pan until crispy and remove from pan with a slotted spoon. Saute onion, bell pepper and jalapeno pepper until tender.

In a large mixing bowl combine beans, pineapple, brown sugar, ketchup and dry mustard. Stir in bacon pieces and vegetables. Pour into a 12X9 or a deep 9X9 aluminum baking pan. I use a cast iron dutch oven. (While mixing if things look dry, add additional ketchup 1/4 -1/2 cup at a time)

Place in a 220-250 deg smoker for 2 1/2 – 3 hours or place in a 350 deg oven and bake for 1-1 1/2 hour. I prefer the smoker. If you use the oven method add a little liquid smoke into the mix. 
I mostly use Hickory wood. 

.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Pulled Pork

8lb Boston Butt (Bone In)

Here is the rub I like on mine. Again use any store bought you like. 

Optional: Heat up some apple juice and put some rub in the juice and mix well. Strain the juice to remove the rub bits. Once cool inject juice into pork butt prior to applying rub. 

4- tbsp paprika 
1- tbsp rosemary 
2- tbsp kosher salt 
4- tsp onion powder 
4- tsp garlic powder 
4- tsp dry mustard 
3- tsp dried sweet basil 
2- tsp ground bay leaves (If you can't find ground use whole) 
1½- tsp ground coriander 
1½- tsp ground savory 
1½- tsp dried thyme 
1½- tsp ground black pepper 
1½- tsp white pepper 
1- tsp ground cumin 
Place all ingredients into a food processor and blend.

Rub pork with thin layer of mustard it helps hold on the rub and you won’t taste the mustard. Apply rub and put into fridge overnight. Smoke at 225ish until 195 degrees. About 10 minutes before you take it off heat some bbq sauce, honey, and a bit of apple juice. Mop it on the pork. When you’re ready to remove the pork apply a little more and double wrap in foil. Same foil, towel, cooler method works here too.

I use Hickory and Apple wood mostly. Any fruit wood works good.


----------



## Steve_G (Apr 24, 2011)

Hambone,

What is the average time you leave your brisket in the smoker? (approx hrs to 195)
Recipe looks good, and I would like to try it this weekend.
I use a offset wood smoker.

Steve_G


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I know this recipe is grilling, not BBQ, but here is my contribution:

Grilled pork chops

4 center-cut pork chops 
Salt and pepper to taste
Templeton-Raspberry sauce (see below)

Preheat the grill to about 350 degrees. Season the chops with salt and pepper (or with your favorite pork rub). Leave the chops on the counter, covered, for about 30 minutes so the meat can come to room temperature.

Grill the chops for 8-10 minutes total for 3/4" thick chops (12-16 minutes total for 1 1/2" thick chops). The center of the meat should reach 160 degrees and the juices should be just very slightly pink.

Lightly brush the chops on both sides with sauce, starting about 5 minutes before the chops are done. The sauce should darken and caramelize, but not burn.

Remove the chops from heat and let rest on a warm covered platter for 5 minutes. Serve with the remainder of the sauce. Serves 4.

Templeton-Raspberry sauce

1/3 c Templeton Rye whiskey*
1/3 c seedless raspberry jam
1/3 c ketchup (I use Heinz)
2-3 Tbl honey or to taste
1/4 to 1/2 tsp chipotle sauce (optional)
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Working away from any flame, pour the Templeton Rye into a small saute pan. Make sure you have a tight fitting lid close to hand. Heat the pan over medium-low heat until the rye just comes to a simmer.

Slowly tip the pan AWAY from you until the stove burner ignites the alcohol vapor. Set the pan down away from the hot burner and wait until the alcohol flames off. If the flames get out of hand, put the lid on the pan to extinguish the fire.

Add the remaining ingredients to the pan and simmer over low heat, stirring occasionally, until the jam is dissolved and the sauce is about the consistency of ketchup. Divide the sauce into two portions -- use about 1/3 of the sauce while grilling and serve the rest at the table.

Also good on BBQ chicken.

* Templeton Rye is not available outside Iowa, so substitute a slightly sweet, mellow whiskey.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Steve_G said:


> Hambone,
> 
> What is the average time you leave your brisket in the smoker? (approx hrs to 195)
> Recipe looks good, and I would like to try it this weekend.
> ...


Depends on a few things. Wind, humidity, ect.. General rule of thumb is 1 1/2 hours per pound. I have had them cook as fast as 45 minutes per pound though. That’s why a good thermometer is key. 

One thing I didn’t mention. I like to trim most of the fat off my briskets. I trim them down and leave about a 1/8” of fat.


----------

